# URGENT: retirer un cadenas type Kensignton



## laurentvisual (4 Mars 2008)

Avant, tout, je tiens á préciser que je suis le proprietaire légal de ce Powerbook G4 15" .

Apres m'etre fait voler n MB Pro le mois dernier, nous avons décidé avec mon patron d'acheter des cadenas de type Kensington (le modele a 3 chiffres) pour mon nouveau MB Pro et mon ancien G4 (que je dois emmener avec moi Dimanche prochain). Donc, il y a quelque jours, on essaye l'un des cadenas sur le PB G4 et, suite á une fausse manip' ou un défaut du cadenas, impossible de l'ouvrir de nouveau. On a essayé toutes les combinaisons proches de celle que j'avais définie, et rien á faire. Je n'ai pas envie de forcer et risquer de détruire mon Pbook.

Quelqu'un a t'il une idée pour venir a bout de cette salop...saleté de cadenas sans trop risquer d'abimer l'ordinateur? Je précise que ce n'est pas le modele á clé (oui, j'ai vu l'astuce sur YouTube..)

Merci d'avance


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2008)

Te munir de la facture d'achat du cadenas, relever le numéro de série dudit cadenas et contacter le fabriquant pour qu'il t'envoie vers une personne habilité à ouvrir ledit cadenas proprement.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mars 2008)

On va pas poster des " hacks" sur un forum public pour contourner  une sécurité
(que  tu sois le propriétaire légitime ou non est ici  annexe )

Comme en plus il semble que ce soit lié à un possible  défaut du produit 
TibomonG4 a indiqué la démarche de bon sens


----------



## laurentvisual (4 Mars 2008)

Pas la peine, c'est arrangé (avec une main délicate du coté du powerbook, et une main du genre gros-punk-boucher-mad max du coté du cadenas), ça s'est arrangé en 5 minutes. Cela dit, c'est quand meme du solide, je ne crois pas qu'un voleur á la sauvette se risquerait á batailler avec sa caisse á outils pour ouvrir un cadenas pareil.

Ouf! je me voyais mal expliquer aux douaniers que c'est mon ordinateur, mais que je ne peux pas ouvrir le cadenas (je serais passé soit pour un menteur, soit pour un crétin..)


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mars 2008)

ben dis donc
Si une simple manip manuelle .( oooohh que c'est fin)
  permet de s'en sortir, c'est pas une pub pour le cadenas !


----------



## Kant1 (6 Mars 2008)

Sinon y'avait toujours la possibilité de faire les 999 possibilités c'est pas si long


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2008)

Kant1 a dit:


> Sinon y'avait toujours la possibilité de faire les 999 possibilités c'est pas si long


 
en testant 999 combinaisons, le risque subsiste que le cadenas ne s'ouvre pas, car tu en as oublié une....


----------



## choca (6 Mars 2008)

j'ai trouvé


----------



## daffyb (6 Mars 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> en testant 999 combinaisons, le risque subsiste que le cadenas ne s'ouvre pas, car tu en as oublié une....


----------



## Twilight (7 Mars 2008)

Beau boulot... J'ai eu un problème similaire avec mon PowerBook il ya a 4 ans... Même type de cadenas (à code Targus), coincé, impossible à ouvrir, impossible de changer le code... La tuile... Service après vente en Irlande... J'ai du recourrir à la scie à métaux... Mon PowerBook s'en souvient encore...


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Mars 2008)

Twilight a dit:


> Beau boulot... J'ai eu un problème similaire avec mon PowerBook il ya a 4 ans... Même type de cadenas (à code Targus), coincé, impossible à ouvrir, impossible de changer le code... La tuile... Service après vente en Irlande... J'ai du recourrir à la scie à métaux... Mon PowerBook s'en souvient encore...



Mouais on voit le résultat  

Ca fait longtemps qu'on t'a pas vu sur macgé 
Et sinon t'est à Bruxelles là ??


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2008)

c'est ca qu'on appelle le look metal brossé, non?

( je sors)


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est ca qu'on appelle le look metal brossé, non?
> 
> ( je sors)



Non métal râpé


----------



## Twilight (7 Mars 2008)

Oh c'était du travail de bucheron... Un petit coup par ci, un autre par là,... avec in fine la botom case complètement rapée, comme si j'étais passé dessus avec... ben une scie à métaux tient... :rateau:

Oui donc, je ne peux bien sur que vous recommander de ne jamais acheter ce genre de cadenas... Pour commencer c'est pas fiable, le cable en acier se coupe à la pince en dix secondes.. Et ensuite, ben c'est pas fiable, ça reste collé à votre précieux...


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Mars 2008)

Twilight a dit:


> Oh c'était du travail de bucheron... Un petit coup par ci, un autre par là,... avec in fine la botom case complètement rapée, comme si j'étais passé dessus avec... ben une scie à métaux tient... :rateau:



Classe quand même !
Tu aurais pas mis de cadenas...ben tu l'aurais pas amoché ! en plus tu te le serais pas fait volé


----------

